# P.E.O.



## Bloke (May 12, 2016)

I recognize many acronyms for Fraternities, Sororities ad Friendly Societies.

I know what IOF, IOOF, IOOFMU, RAOB, AAOFB, LOL, LOI, AOF, AOH, HRA, RAM, KTs, KTP, AAONMS, RSM, ROEr, SRIA, AOL etc  mean at a glance.

I met a new acronym the other day - PEO.

This is the P.E.O Sisterhood. Its goals are mutual support focusing on furthering woman's education.

The web site of the Chapter in Texas says

_P.E.O. is a Philanthropic Educational Organization where women celebrate the advancement of women; educate women through scholarships, grants, awards, loans and stewardship of Cottey College; and motivate each other to achieve their highest aspirations.


Seven students at Iowa Wesleyan College in Mount Pleasant, Iowa founded one of the original societies for women, P.E.O. on January 21, 1869. Originally, a small campus friendship society, P.E.O. soon grew to include women off campus.


P.E.O. has grown from the original membership of seven to almost a quarter of a million members in chapters in the United States and Canada. P.E.O. is headquartered in Des Moines, Iowa. In Texas we have over 240 chapters and more than 10,000 active members._

Source of the above is here http://peotexas.org/

This is claimed as the second sorority established in the USA in 1869. It was founded after the Civil War it claims 250,000 members and having awarded $235 million to women to further their education via scholarships and loans. It sounds like a significant organisation and I've found a couple of youtubes on it as well as video material on vimeo.

What PEO stands for is the concern of members - but in modern times it is explained as "Philanthropic Education Organization" on its official sites. Members say it stands for Phone Each Other (not in 1869!) Pappa Eats out and other amusing things.

According to Wikipedia

_Membership in P.E.O. is by invitation but is not secret. Meetings are opened with prayers and with inspirational readings chosen by members, but P.E.O. meetings and activities do not reference, require or promote any particular religion or religious practice. While meetings do follow a structured agenda, these meetings and activities do not in any way involve religious rites and therefore do not meet the definition of 'ritualistic'_

The above aside, generally sororities have initiations, and the reluctance to explain the meaning of PEO and the below suggests they do have some sort of "secrets" (how cool!)
_
P.E.O. stands for Philanthropic Educational Organization.
The original meaning of the letters, as established by the P.E.O. Founders, is reserved for members only._

The above is from here http://www.peointernational.org/frequently-asked-questions

Do you know anything about the PEO of today  ? I would like to write an article on it for my lodge newsletter - sounds like an interesting and significant organization which I would like to raise awareness of... and comprising just the kind of woman a mason might just happen to know...

Several States have web sites, but the main site is http://www.peointernational.org/

Can anyone tell me more ?


----------



## Bloke (May 12, 2016)

This is interesting  https://books.google.com.au/books?id=nWOysp4DUcYC&lpg=PA250&dq=peo+%22secret+society%22&pg=PA250&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=peo%20%22secret%20society%22&f=false

It talks of 

"Membership requirements concern gender, age, and faith (being a woman of 18 or older and believing in God).

Unlike the WI, AAUM, NACW and other groups who drew attention to themselves intentionally or fostered a facade of ineptitude and silliness in order to create a sense of illusion they were no threat to patriarchal society, PEO members kept their activities secret for many years

" I remember how PEO guarded secrecy. When I became a PEO I was deeply impressed by the way I was instructed to preserve secrecy. Newspaper publicity, as of today, was unheard of...."

As Masons, while conspiracy theorists enjoy writing about such groups, we know as Masons, there is nothing sinister in such things in our organisations and I am sure PEO has a similar albeit less open approach...


----------



## Glen Cook (May 12, 2016)

They meet at Imperial Shrine


----------



## Bloke (May 13, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> They meet at Imperial Shrine



LOL...  why am I not surprised... I assume you mean Tampa ?


----------



## Glen Cook (May 13, 2016)

Bloke said:


> LOL...  why am I not surprised... I assume you mean Tampa ?


I should have been clearer: Imperial Shrine session, much like Jesters, without the vulgarity


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 13, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> I should have been clearer: Imperial Shrine session, much like Jesters, without the vulgarity


What am i missing?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (May 13, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What am i missing?


Secret Grand Poobah-level Shrine Stuff.


----------



## Bloke (May 15, 2016)

I not quite following either (I understand what the Jesters are).. I assume you simply meant that the PEO used a masonic building for their meeting ?


----------



## Glen Cook (May 15, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I not quite following either (I understand what the Jesters are).. I assume you simply meant that the PEO used a masonic building for their meeting ?


Each year Shrine meets as Imperial Council at end of June, beginning of July.  It meets in different cities in North America. This year, it will be in Tampa. It doesn't meet in a Masonic building--usually in a convention center. 

PEO has had luncheons there as well. It appears I just confused things. Sorry


----------



## Bloke (May 15, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Each year Shrine meets as Imperial Council at end of June, beginning of July.  It meets in different cities in North America. This year, it will be in Tampa. It doesn't meet in a Masonic building--usually in a convention center.
> 
> PEO has had luncheons there as well. It appears I just confused things. Sorry



Well, you cleared it up - THANKS !


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 16, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Each year Shrine meets as Imperial Council at end of June, beginning of July.  It meets in different cities in North America. This year, it will be in Tampa. It doesn't meet in a Masonic building--usually in a convention center.
> 
> PEO has had luncheons there as well. It appears I just confused things. Sorry


they have had luncheons with the Shrine?


----------



## Glen Cook (May 16, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> they have had luncheons with the Shrine?


-At- Shrine Imperial sessions


----------



## Bloke (May 16, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> -At- Shrine Imperial sessions



Right. Like the ladies might hold a Rotarian dinner to  meet up with other Rotarians while the boys are at play.

Do you know any PEO's Glen ?


----------



## Glen Cook (May 16, 2016)

Bloke said:


> ....
> 
> Do you know any PEO's Glen ?


Yes


----------



## Bloke (May 17, 2016)

It sounds like a great organisation. I contacted them, and they have no presence in Australia.


----------



## Bloke (May 17, 2016)

Not married to one of something are you Glen ?


----------



## relapse98 (May 18, 2016)

I know a couple of PEO members, they are fairly close mouthed about the sorority. I know they are members and I know they have meetings every so often, that's about all either of them have ever said. I also have a friend that went to Cottey for 2 years and she apparently Loved it. You don't have to be a member of PEO to go to Cottey but apparently a membership might be easier to obtain if you are a Cottey grad.


----------



## Bloke (May 18, 2016)

relapse98 said:


> I know a couple of PEO members, they are fairly close mouthed about the sorority. I know they are members and I know they have meetings every so often, that's about all either of them have ever said. I also have a friend that went to Cottey for 2 years and she apparently Loved it. You don't have to be a member of PEO to go to Cottey but apparently a membership might be easier to obtain if you are a Cottey grad.



Thanks Relapse


----------



## Bloke (Dec 15, 2017)

An article on PEO

http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...s/non-masonic-sororities/the-p-e-o-sisterhood


----------

